

Have Keyboard, Will Program - bdotdub
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001221.html

======
mhb
More illuminating keyboard review: <http://xahlee.org/emacs/keyboards.html>
<http://xahlee.org/emacs/ms_keyboard/ms_natural_keyboard.html>

------
philh
I actually don't like the home key cluster in those keyboards. The one I use
doesn't have a space between the up cursor and "end", so there's less
stretching required.

And messing with the arrow key cluster would be commendable if you put them
all in one row like hjkl.

